# Help Please? Fascinate problem booting to recovery with latest build only?



## jean001 (Aug 26, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I'm having a problem with the last two builds only. I can't go to recovery from the power button. If I try to reboot into recovery it just reboots the same as if I just choose reboot ( I have been flashing ROMS on my phones, nook and HP Touchpad for a while now so I'm not new to this ). On build 35 & 36 I can only get to recovery by going through ROM Manager.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]My daughter has a Fascinate also and I had put AOKP 34 on her's a while back and her phone boots into recovery fine. So I reflashed mine back to 34 and now it's working fine. Is anyone else having this problem? [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]While I'm not real new to rooting and I've been doing it for over a year or so now I am new to the forums and I do not know if this is the right place to post. I figure it's the Fascinate forum so it should be.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]PS....side question: what is the "OP"? I was told I should post it there and I don't know what it is so it's hard to post there...lol[/background]


----------



## njdan30 (Apr 23, 2012)

buld 35 killed my sd card on showcase had to reformat and repartition it


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

jean001 said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I'm having a problem with the last two builds only. I can't go to recovery from the power button. If I try to reboot into recovery it just reboots the same as if I just choose reboot ( I have been flashing ROMS on my phones, nook and HP Touchpad for a while now so I'm not new to this ). On build 35 & 36 I can only get to recovery by going through ROM Manager.[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]My daughter has a Fascinate also and I had put AOKP 34 on her's a while back and her phone boots into recovery fine. So I reflashed mine back to 34 and now it's working fine. Is anyone else having this problem? [/background]
> 
> ...


The power menu reboot recovery is broken on the official build 35 and 36; you'll have to wait for it to be fixed in a newer build, go back to 34, or if you can find someone who has one of the AOKP "Glitched up" builds for the Fascinate, it is been fixed in those. The downloads for the glitched builds are currently not working, if I'm not mistaken, though.

"OP" refers to the "Original Post" for the thread, for example, yours is the "op" in this thread.


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

Ah, just saw a link to Glitched build 35.1 for fascinate in this thread...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23011-gummy-vs-aokp/#entry697623


----------



## jean001 (Aug 26, 2011)

jbreakfield said:


> The power menu reboot recovery is broken on the official build 35 and 36; you'll have to wait for it to be fixed in a newer build, go back to 34, or if you can find someone who has one of the AOKP "Glitched up" builds for the Fascinate, it is been fixed in those. The downloads for the glitched builds are currently not working, if I'm not mistaken, though.
> 
> "OP" refers to the "Original Post" for the thread, for example, yours is the "op" in this thread.


Thanks so much


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

jean001 said:


> Thanks so much


By the way, Steve's "Glitched" builds are back up, with Build 37... 
http://android.encounterpc.com/stevespear426/aokp/


----------

